# Need help with my peptides summer stack



## nitrotaj (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello,

this is my first topic here so i hope its in the right place.

I would like to experiment little bit with peptides along with aas during this summer and i really need advice in which order should i use my substances.

I used slin before so no worries.

My stats 6'2 242lbs 11%bf

Stack: GH, Ipamorelin + ghrp, mgf, follistatin, ace-031, mgf, igf1-lr3

Here are my thoughts.

Training schedule 2 days / 1 day off

Training day

Morning

ipam+ghrp, 10 mins later 2 units of pharma gh, 20 minutes later 5ius on humalog - then my carb shake + peptopro, iso, creatine, glutamine, leucine (70g of protein total)

Post workout: mgf 200mcg bilaterally, 15 mins later ipam+ghrp, 10 mins later 2 units of pharma gh, 20 minutes later 5ius on humalog - then my carb shake + peptopro, iso, creatine, glutamine, leucine (70g of protein total)

evening approximately 4hrs before bad: same as morning

Day off - ipam+ghrp, 10 mins later IGF-LR3 150mcg then breakfast + 2 times ipam+ghrp alone with solid meal

Follistatin 10/10 - 100mcg a day or 1mg in 1 shot? (advice)

ace-031 300mg a week for 30 days / then 30 days off

Im open for any advices. Thanks in advance. Sorry for my english.

Simon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well follistatin is a waste of money the peptide is very unstable making it virtually impossible to be transported anywhere, especially in a jiffy bag through the post.....

why are you leaving 20min between your GH and Slin shot?

are you taking the MGF straight after training? and are you doing a bolus shot?(one injection) if the answer to these questions are yes then you are wasting your money.

why are you using two GHRP peptides (IPAM+GHRP-2) and not a GHRH/GHRP (IPAM+Mod GRF) combination (far better synergy and larger GH pulse)


----------



## nitrotaj (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for your fast response. Well im sorry, that was my mistake. Of course i will buy ipam + mod grf for synergy effect.

My coach told me to have 20 mins break between gh and slin. But i dont trust him longer anymore, thats why i am here.

Well this is the stack i was planning to buy from peptidesuk.com. So i wont buy follistatin and use slin right after GH shot.

Ive just read your reaction in different thread regarding MGF of pMGF. I wont use it.

I didnt find anywhere how ACE-031 should be administered. 1mg a week?

Whats the best possible peptides stack for muscle growth in your opininion?

Thank you boss.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey Nitro is this your first time using Peptides?

if yes, i would stick with a basic combo of ghrp and CJC1295 (GHRH) see what benefits you get from these then add others such a gh frag etc why waste loads of money on 6 different peptides and not know what gains and benefits you're getting from each peptide.

also the ghrp are you looking to run 2 or 6 ? are your goals to bulk or to reduce fat? 
Ipam would be beneficial for reducing fat whereas ghrp 6 will increase your appetite dramatically

if you're experienced in peptides apologise, but i see a lot of people buying these research peptides just to take as many different ones as possible, each person is different and some peptides work better on A than B so i always say start with the basic combo then look at using a new peptide into the cycle.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Ivan85 said:


> Hey Nitro is this your first time using Peptides?
> 
> if yes, i would stick with a basic combo of ghrp and CJC1295 (GHRH) see what benefits you get from these then add others such a gh frag etc why waste loads of money on 6 different peptides and not know what gains and benefits you're getting from each peptide.
> 
> ...


 Completely agree with this advice.

I have used GHRP2/6 (depending on goal) with CJC w/o DAC. Was very pleased with the results.

Also used BPC 157 but this was for curing and managing tendinitis.

If a first time user, use the least you can, see how you respond and gauge what your next move is from there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys GHRP-6 has a side effect of activating a Ghrelin type effect (Hunger) but you don't choose your GHRP peptide (Hexeralin, GHRP-2, GHRP-6 IPAM) based on your goals as one will not bulk and another Cut...

IPAM releases the same amount of GH pulse as GHRP-6 the only difference is that IPAM does not have the side effect of mimicking Ghrelin...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> guys GHRP-6 has a side effect of activating a Ghrelin type effect (Hunger) but you don't choose your GHRP peptide (Hexeralin, GHRP-2, GHRP-6 IPAM) based on your goals as one will not bulk and another Cut...
> 
> IPAM releases the same amount of GH pulse as GHRP-6 the only difference is that IPAM does not have the side effect of mimicking Ghrelin...


 Perhaps I wasn't clear.

I prefer to use GHRP6 when I bulk, not because it is any better than GHRP2 or Ipam in a bulking capacity.

I simply like the ghrelin type effect as it makes me feel hungrier and this helps me eat more when bulking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Simon 88 said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear.
> 
> I prefer to use GHRP6 when I bulk, not because it is any better than GHRP2 or Ipam in a bulking capacity.
> 
> I simply like the ghrelin type effect as it makes me feel hungrier and this helps me eat more when bulking.


 that makes sense my post was more aimed at what Ivan had said about choosing a different peptide for either bulking or fatloss as essentially all GHRP peptides will give fat loss one wont give more over another....


----------



## nitrotaj (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, thank you guys for your replies.

I am doing peptides for almost a year. I am currently on ghrp 2+mod grf 1-29. And I am also experienced with igf-1 des and tb500. I am never satisfied with myself so I am always trying to improve. I am looking for maximum muscle gain and strenght increase stack. So I would like to add something new like igf-1 lr3. If you have some ideas what can be helpful for me I would appreciate it.

Simon


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear.
> 
> I prefer to use GHRP6 when I bulk, not because it is any better than GHRP2 or Ipam in a bulking capacity.
> 
> I simply like the ghrelin type effect as it makes me feel hungrier and this helps me eat more when bulking.


 I'm the same. I like using ghrp6 to help get more food into me!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear.
> 
> I prefer to use GHRP6 when I bulk, not because it is any better than GHRP2 or Ipam in a bulking capacity.
> 
> I simply like the ghrelin type effect as it makes me feel hungrier and this helps me eat more when bulking.





Dave_shorts said:


> I'm the same. I like using ghrp6 to help get more food into me!!


 Just GHRP6 by itself? just how much more hungrier, does it make you?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Starz said:


> Just GHRP6 by itself? just how much more hungrier, does it make you?


 I use it x5 or x3 daily at 100mcg a shot usually. Always with 100mcg of mod grf.

At times I've used it on its own. 250mcg makes me put away a collosol amount of food. I may do this while bulking after legs for example


----------



## nitrotaj (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nitrotaj said:


> Bump


 what are you bumping this thread for you have been given plenty of good answers.


----------



## nitrotaj (Mar 14, 2015)

As i said 4 posts above.

I am doing peptides for almost a year. I am currently on ghrp 2+mod grf 1-29. And I am also experienced with igf-1 des and tb500. I am never satisfied with myself so I am always trying to improve. I am looking for maximum muscle gain and strenght increase stack. So I would like to add something new like igf-1 lr3. If you have some ideas what can be helpful for me I would appreciate it.

I said also i wont do MGF because ive read your opinion on bolus shot in different thread.

Whats the recommended dosage for ACE031 - 1mg/week for 4 weeks?

Simon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have no experience with ACE031 as the study carried out by the company who has the patent has been put on hold due to side effects for me this is enough to not use a fully researched peptides such as this.

just to add the amount of muscle gain you will get with the stack you have suggested will not be much at all none of the peptides will give what any one feels is mass in the way of muscle gain.

as for iGF-1LR3 i do not rate the drug for muscle gain, for injury recovery it has promise but not for muscle gain.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i have no experience with ACE031 as the study carried out by the company who has the patent has been put on hold due to side effects for me this is enough to not use a fully researched peptides such as this.
> 
> just to add the amount of muscle gain you will get with the stack you have suggested will not be much at all none of the peptides will give what any one feels is mass in the way of muscle gain.
> 
> as for iGF-1LR3 i do not rate the drug for muscle gain, for injury recovery it has promise but not for muscle gain.


 Yep. It was primarily bleeding gums as a side if I remember correctly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea bleeding gums and nose bleeds along with dilation of blood cells in general


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> yea bleeding gums and nose bleeds along with dilation of blood cells in general


 Sign me up so


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Pscarb just a quick question - once Bac water is added to ghrp/mod grf how long can they survive in the fridge? Ill be running them on alt days at 100mcg x 3 (running HGH (M,W,F)


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

herc said:


> @Pscarb just a quick question - once Bac water is added to ghrp/mod grf how long can they survive in the fridge? Ill be running them on alt days at 100mcg x 3 (running HGH (M,W,F)


 I've asked the same question before i was told that once reconstituted that the peptides are good for up to 4 weeks, however im not sure how solid this is. im getting through my peptides within a week each vial.

Pscarb may have a more accurate answer


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ivan85 said:


> I've asked the same question before i was told that once reconstituted that the peptides are good for up to 4 weeks, however im not sure how solid this is. im getting through my peptides within a week each vial.
> 
> Pscarb may have a more accurate answer


 I'll be running peps alt days to hgh so 3 x 100mcg a day is 1200mg week 1 m/w/f/s and 900mg week 2 t/t/s so 4weeks that is 4200mg... the last 800mg will be a waste then.

The mod grf is grand as they come in 2mg vials


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

herc said:


> I'll be running peps alt days to hgh so 3 x 100mcg a day is 1200mg week 1 m/w/f/s and 900mg week 2 t/t/s so 4weeks that is 4200mg... the last 800mg will be a waste then.
> 
> The mod grf is grand as they come in 2mg vials


 sorry mate been hectic this last week with the birth of my son.....

it would not be a waste, peptides don't just get wasted once a certain date is due.....peptides will degrade over time so that 800mcg would not be as strong (for the want of a better word) as the 4200mcg before it but it wont suddenly be crap........either way essentially for GHRP peptides they would be good for approx 6 weeks if kept in a fridge it is slightly less for GHRH peptides at around 30 days.....


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate been hectic this last week with the birth of my son.....
> 
> it would not be a waste, peptides don't just get wasted once a certain date is due.....peptides will degrade over time so that 800mcg would not be as strong (for the want of a better word) as the 4200mcg before it but it wont suddenly be crap........either way essentially for GHRP peptides they would be good for approx 6 weeks if kept in a fridge it is slightly less for GHRH peptides at around 30 days.....


 Cheers Paul - I'll try and run it at 4 x 100mcg shots that way I should use the 5mg up in just over 3weeks then following the EOD along with HGH the other days.

Hope mummy and baby are both doing well buddy


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

herc said:


> Cheers Paul - I'll try and run it at 4 x 100mcg shots that way I should use the 5mg up in just over 3weeks then following the EOD along with HGH the other days.
> 
> Hope mummy and baby are both doing well buddy


 I actuallu had ghrp6 in the fridge for weeks cos I forgot about it when o went on holidays last year. It still worked cos I wanted to see. Needed to take more but it worked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

herc said:


> Cheers Paul - I'll try and run it at 4 x 100mcg shots that way I should use the 5mg up in just over 3weeks then following the EOD along with HGH the other days.
> 
> Hope mummy and baby are both doing well buddy


 they are thanks mate


----------

